# Gildengründung



## Akuro (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

da ich mangels Zeitgründen eher der Gelegenheitsspieler bin, dem einfach die Zeit für eine "große aktive" Gilde fehlt, suche ich auf diesem Wege Leute denen es ähnlich geht, dennoch aber gemeinsames questen oder Instanzbesuche nicht missen möchten. Im Vordergrund sollte der Spass am Spiel stehen  und jedem sollte bewusst sein, dass selbst WOW nur ein Spiel ist. Bei uns sollte es keinen Zwang geben, bei einem Wipe (auch wenn es manchmal ärgerlich ist) sollte man auch mal lachen können und sich nicht gegenseitig die Schuld zuweisen und und und ... ist alles nur ein Spiel und das sollte es auch bleiben.

Da ich ab diesen Jahr auf fremde Hilfe beim überqueren einer Straße angewiesen bin, ich also 30 Jahre werde, wäre es schön wenn das Durchschnittsalter auch in diesem Bereich liegt. 

Zur Zeit spiele ich auf Durotan einen LVL 70 Undead Mage ... bin aber auch gern bereit mit den richtigen Leuten gemeinsam irgentwo neu anzufangen. Ich bin wie bereits erwähnt 29 Jahre alt , komme aus Thüringen und mein Name ist Frank.

Man sieht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frank


----------



## DonOlum (28. Februar 2007)

Hmm lust hätte ich schon da ich auch mal was neues anfangen möchte^^
Wenn das alter net da wäre -.-
Fänds cool wenn ich dazu kommen könnte auch wenn ich net un die 30 bin.
Ich liiiiiiiebe thürigne <3 ohne shit^^
Yau also falls du dir das mit dem alter noch mal überlegst bin ich dabei
Ich=Maik^^


----------



## Akuro (28. Februar 2007)

DonOlum schrieb:


> Hmm lust hätte ich schon da ich auch mal was neues anfangen möchte^^
> Wenn das alter net da wäre -.-
> Fänds cool wenn ich dazu kommen könnte auch wenn ich net un die 30 bin.
> Ich liiiiiiiebe thürigne <3 ohne shit^^
> ...




Hallo Maik,

erstmal danke für deinen Post hier. Ich habe geschrieben es wäre schön wenn es so wäre, habe es aber nicht als Bedingung gestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wo wir einmal dabei sind, wie alt bist du denn? Wo und was spielst du momentan?

Du liebst Thüringen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Frank


----------



## Flapp (28. Februar 2007)

hmm hi frank ich bin so im alter von schulabschluss daver lern ich mehr als wow spiele  ich würde mich euch auch gerne anschließen so zum fun ist es halt am besten ich kenne das wenn amnn ne instanz geht und mann wegen einem spiele nen wipe hatt der dann zur sau gemacht wird jaja so sind sie die wowler aber egal zurück zum thema 

hier mit bewerbe ich mich bei dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akuro (2. März 2007)

Jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch einigen was wir spielen und wo...

Ich bevorzuge eigentlich HOrde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## holzschlange (2. März 2007)

Hi Akuro,
wir sind eine neue Gelegenheitsspielergilde auf Un´Goro. Momentan haben wir 5 Member auf Seite der "Glorreichen Allianz". Unser Altersgrenze ist ab 20 Jahren aufwärts. Uns ist auch das lockere Questen und Spielen lieber wie "Hochleitsungszocken". Bei uns sind alle Klassen, Rassen und Level ok. Also, wenn das für dich interessant klingt findest du nähere Infos unter http://agecraft.simpel.at --> 
Gilde AgeCraft auf Un´Goro

cu
Syrakon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonOlum (2. März 2007)

Yau ich werd bald 14 und thüringen liebe ich weil ich da aufgewachsen bin und die leute da einfach voll korekt find^^
Im mom hab ich nen zwerg-hunter ( wegen nem freund auf alli seite^^) und würde gern mal nen tauren-druiden machen
Der realm is doch relativ egal aber ich hab ja schon en tauren druiden lvl 9 auf Khaz'Goroth (oder so was in der art die namen kann ich mir nie merken^^)

Mfg Maik^^


----------



## Flapp (2. März 2007)

spiele zwar auch ally aber mir eig latte auf welcher seite ich zoken haupsachen ist doch es mach F:U:N:

oder nicht? vlt spiele ich nen tauren warri oder so


----------



## DonOlum (3. März 2007)

Eine frage hätte ich noch wenn wir dann auf nem komplett neuem server wo keiner seinen main drauf hat anfangen, wohwer dann die 10gold für die gildensatzung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
Aber falls ich aufgenommen werde freue ich mich schon richtig auf das zocken mit euch^^
Und eins noch: Wie soll die gilde dann heisen?
Mfg wieder Maik


----------



## Flapp (4. März 2007)

hmm stimmt woher die 10g schätze mal wir müssen dann alle farmen weil ich fänds am besten auf nem neues server zu zocken als gilden namen hääte ich vlt einen


<der Gelegenheitszocker>

find ich ganz lustig


----------



## Sergeros (4. März 2007)

Hi Frank, wir sind eine Gilde aus ebensolchen Leuten, die du suchst.

Wir sind auf zwei Servern zu finden.

Arygos: Allianz
Un'Goro: Horde

Wenn du Interesse verspürst, dann schau dir doch unsere Homepage (aktuell noch in Bearbeitung, doch ohne weiteres betretbar) an. www.avalanche-gilde.de


----------



## Lakmaran (5. März 2007)

Hallo
Wir haben auch so eine Gilde auf Forscherliga, sind im Moment noch sehr klein, was auch ok ist. Solltet ihr oder sonstjemand Interesse daran haben, meldet Euch einfach bei mir.
Webseite haben wir keine... zu zeitaufwendig ;P


----------



## Dick Turpin (5. März 2007)

Hallo Frank 

Mein Bruder und ich hatten voriges Jahr mit WoW angefangen. Aber durch unsere Berufe nur abends oder am Wochenende spielen. Wir wurden gleich von vielen geworben für ihre Gilden. In der Gilde wo wir waren,war das Alter von 13 bis 19. Wir sind die alten Knacker mit 35 und 40 Jahren in der Gilde gewesen. erst wars lustig,dann wurde es nerfig und zum Schluß sag ich nur HÖLLE,HÖLLE,HÖLLE. Es aber ein gutes Ende. Wir haben Spieler gefunden,die auch das Problem hatten und gründeten eine Gilde "Der Clan der Blutfalken" auf Norgannon (Horde). Jetz passt alles. Wenn jemand ein Problem hat wird geholfen und der Spaß kommt auch nicht zu kurz.
 Also ich wünsch dir viel Spaß noch und wenn du Lust hast melde dich.

Dirk (Sniperwulf) und Jörg (Hackse) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akuro (7. März 2007)

DonOlum schrieb:


> Eine frage hätte ich noch wenn wir dann auf nem komplett neuem server wo keiner seinen main drauf hat anfangen, wohwer dann die 10gold für die gildensatzung?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Meines Wissens kostet die Gildensatzung doch nur 10 Silber (Stand kürzlich erst beim Gildenmeister) 10 Gold kostet die Erstellung eines Wappenrocks...oder hab ich was verpasst ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sergeros (7. März 2007)

Akuro schrieb:


> Meines Wissens kostet die Gildensatzung doch nur 10 Silber (Stand kürzlich erst beim Gildenmeister) 10 Gold kostet die Erstellung eines Wappenrocks...oder hab ich was verpasst ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist korrekt. Hast nix verpassen, alles so wie gewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonOlum (7. März 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 srry hab ich mal wieder was verpeilt^^ naja dann müsste das ja gehn xD


----------



## Akuro (8. März 2007)

Dann denkt Euch doch schonmal aus was Ihr spielen wollt ... und wenn ihr wollt erstellt doch schonmal einen char ... achja mir ist es eigentlich auch egal welche Seite ...

Würde als Server Nethersturm vorschlagen.


----------



## DonOlum (8. März 2007)

Also mir egal ich hab gestern bc bekommen und nen draenei angefangen... wobei blutelfen auch ganz niedlich sind^^
Server bin ich auf Khaz'Goroth wie gesagt aber das lässt sich schnell ändern^^
MFG Maik

Aber myb sollte man en bissl gugn welchen char man nimmt nich das wir zB alle schamanen sind^^ ich würde gern draenei/schamane bzw blutelf/pala spieln aber is net dringen also^^


----------



## Flapp (8. März 2007)

mir auch egal welche klasse oder welche  seite wir zocken nur wir müssen usn mal entscheiden plzz


----------



## Akuro (8. März 2007)

Deshalb ja meine Frage Flapp .... also entscheide dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flapp (8. März 2007)

dann nehmen wa halt nethersturm wir wurscht


/edith 

hmm meinet wegen können wa gleich anfangen ich werde mir gleich heute nacht nen char auf nethersturm erstellen... auf jeden heiße ich Flapp


----------



## Skanga (9. März 2007)

Macht das auf Taerar auf Allianzseite und ich mach mit...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akuro (10. März 2007)

Flapp schrieb:


> dann nehmen wa halt nethersturm wir wurscht
> /edith
> 
> hmm meinet wegen können wa gleich anfangen ich werde mir gleich heute nacht nen char auf nethersturm erstellen... auf jeden heiße ich Flapp




hast char auf Nethersturm ... warst leider gestern nicht on


----------



## Flapp (10. März 2007)

ne sry war nicht on freundin hatt bei mir gepennt da hab ich besseres vor als zu zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


also zocken wa jetzt auf nethersturm?


----------



## Shandor (10. März 2007)

Hiho

ich würde auch gerne mitmachen, auf Horde oder Allianzseite?


----------



## DonOlum (10. März 2007)

Ehm... liegt das an mir das ich auf dem server nethersturm keinen Spieler namens flapp finde?^^
srry mfg maik


----------



## Flapp (11. März 2007)

ne das liegt nicht an dir das liegt einfach nur daran das es da noch keinen char namens flapp erstellt worde ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wusste nimma horde oder ally? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonOlum (12. März 2007)

Also ich will ja jetz nich iwie eigebildet klingen aber wenn sich keiner entscheiden kann dann sag ich jetz: Horde-Untote-Ich mach nen Mage. Wer net damit einverstanden is der hätte eher was sagen solln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^
Ich nenne mich Donolum und fange dienstag den 13. märz an. soo isch habe fertisch
Mfg Maik

Alternative ihr kommt auf Khaz'Goroth da hab ich nen lvl 15 hordler dudu und nen lvl 17 alli schami^^
Jetz habe ich richtig fertig^^


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2007)

auf den server von don.... zocken wa jetzt ich spiuele nen untoten hexenmeister oder kriegrr und fange morgen auch an aber heiße Flapp


----------



## DonOlum (12. März 2007)

Gut dan haben wir direkt die 10silber für die gilde...
Ich mach mir dann auch nen untoten mage
Wäre cool wenn wir einen krieger hätten^^ aber das überlasse ich dir.
Mfg Donolum


----------



## Flapp (12. März 2007)

schon erstellt lass ma heute ancht zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonOlum (13. März 2007)

Wie schon erstellt? Da gibbet kein "Flapp"^^


----------



## Flapp (13. März 2007)

DonOlum schrieb:


> Wie schon erstellt? Da gibbet kein "Flapp"^^




doch mann wir reden doch vom server nethersturm oder?

da habe ich nen untoten krieger namens Flapp 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonOlum (13. März 2007)

Flapp schrieb:


> auf den server von don.... zocken wa jetzt ich spiuele nen untoten hexenmeister oder kriegrr und fange morgen auch an aber heiße Flapp



Wie jetz?? Ehm also ich hab jetz nen undead mage auf khaz'goroth und will jetz auch net mehr iwo neu anfangen srry


----------



## Flapp (13. März 2007)

aso XD ich dahcte nether sturm na dann ertsell ich auf kaz....


----------



## Akuro (13. März 2007)

Und ich hab jetzt schon Char auf Nethersturm erstellt. Hab darauf gewartet das ihr endlich mal on seit. Wollte ja eigentlich auf nen neuen Server, sonst hätte ich ja meinen 70er Undead Mage behalten können und wäre auf Durotan geblieben ^^


----------



## Flapp (13. März 2007)

Akuro schrieb:


> Und ich hab jetzt schon Char auf Nethersturm erstellt. Hab darauf gewartet das ihr endlich mal on seit. Wollte ja eigentlich auf nen neuen Server, sonst hätte ich ja meinen 70er Undead Mage behalten können und wäre auf Durotan geblieben ^^




2 zu 1 für nethersturm muss don.,. wohl zu uns kommen habe ja auch nen char auf nethersturm


----------



## Akuro (13. März 2007)

hoffe ich treffe da endlich mal jemanden von euch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schaue fast täglich nach ....


----------



## Flapp (14. März 2007)

habe 2 chars auf nethersturm undead schurken Stings und tauren krieger Flapp

sagt mir mal eure namen würde helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonOlum (14. März 2007)

Gut mach ich mir halt einen auf nethersturm der heist dann Pitbull wenn der net geht Donolum
yau ich halt wieder^^

ARGH!!! Da gibbt es kein "Flapp" weder alli noch horde.... -.-


----------



## Flapp (14. März 2007)

ja sry er heißt 


Stings 

undead schurke lvl 5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonOlum (15. März 2007)

Ne ich bleib jetz auf Khaz'Goroth wechesel net auf Nethersturm srrey


----------



## Flapp (15. März 2007)

dann halt net dein ding   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

akuro sag mal den namen von deinem char meiner ist 


Flapp = undead oder tauren krieger (noch nit erstellt)

Stings = undead schurke (schon da und lvl 5 xD )


----------



## DonOlum (15. März 2007)

Viel spass euch auf dem server^^


----------



## Flapp (15. März 2007)

jo danke komm doch auch !!!!! bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akuro (17. März 2007)

Also ich bin mir da noch nicht ganz sicher ... entweder ich spiele wieder einen mage, den liebe ich ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder ich spiel meinen angefangenen schamanen weiter... malsehen

Schamane = Mesú


Würde mal sagen wir treffen uns diese Woche mal gegen abend auf dem server. Sag mal wann es dir passt und überleg mal nach einen Namen für Gilde ... mir ist da noch nichts passendes eingefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Don 

überleg es dir halt nochmal ...


----------



## DonOlum (18. März 2007)

Ich denke mal das es eh nix bringen würde wenn ich auf euren server kommen würde da ich bis nachmittags in der schule bin und abends nie zocke... nur am WE.


----------

